# The Witch



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

The original plan was to have my wife, dressed as a witch, handing out the candy from our witch house this year. Unable to find a suitable costume, she has considered not dressing up at all. This put me in a panic, as what is a witch house without a witch to live in it.

PROJECT TIME!

with only 4 weeks to go until Halloween, I decided that I might have time to get one last big project done before the big day. The idea was simple, much like the Gravedigger, I planned to do the skin on the face, head and neck with Latex, but first, the skull (a Lindberg Pirate Skull) would need to be modified. I bulked up the chin and molded the nose with Sculpy Clay, then baked it under a heat lamp. A tongue was carved from scrap blue foam. I know this one wont hold a candle to LauriBeast's magnificent creations, but I hope she'll look nice just the same.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

The Torso was framed with Hardware Cloth, which is much more difficult to work with then chicken wire, but is also more rigid. Once complete, the torso was covered with several layers of Cheese Cloth coated with Elmers Glue.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is a preliminary look at the overall structure. I still have to build out the arms, and then it will be time to start applying the latex/cotton for the skin.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a creepy looking witch. Very nice job for a quickie.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great form! You've got a couple of good ideas in there that I haven't seen before. Did you make the hands too?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it looks awesome! can't wait to see more!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Great form! You've got a couple of good ideas in there that I haven't seen before. Did you make the hands too?


The Hands were made last year as part of a previous witch. They were re-purposed for this project, but may make their way back to the original owner. These hands dont really fit the look I'm hoping for, so I'd like to make up a new set (time permitting).


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice! Love the nose. I used PaperClay on Boris skulls for my three witches - worked great. Looking forward to the latex work - she's gonna be way creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She has the most delightfully demented expression on her unfinished face I like the way she's dressed - simple yet elegant.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

why dont you dress as the witch, there are plenty of masks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sblanck said:


> why dont you dress as the witch, there are plenty of masks


If he did, then we wouldn't be seeing this lovely lady here now:jol:


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> If he did, then we wouldn't be seeing this lovely lady here now :jol:


Correct! and........ I have to patrol the outdoor part of the haunt. Someone's got to make sure the kiddies keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! She's hot!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic start, love the nose!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a quick update. I spent the day yesterday working on adding the skin. I hope to finish up the rest of the latex work today, and move on to painting her up either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW! She was great from the beginning but what a transformation! Great job, SK!

Umm, back to the original problem. Your wife couldn't find a costume, but you found one for your prop?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is great work on the skin!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Umm, back to the original problem. Your wife couldn't find a costume, but you found one for your prop?


My wife is short. She would swim in this robe. The Witch is 6' tall. My wife was also looking for somthing a bit different, something with a more "real clothes" look to it. Were still working on some options, but knowing her I figured I better have an alternative. She's the type to make a last minute decision that she doesnt like it, then go without. Last year, she bought a witch costume that she liked right up till halloween afternoon, then changed her mind and went as a zombie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The skin texture looks great, SK, full of wrinkled character


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are a few quick shots, Latex complete, before the paint went on


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

And the paint is complete. The only thing left to do on her is to replace the hands with a new pair.




























And for the benefit of the actual color of her face, here is a shot without the flash.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's awesome! I was in your area & cruised by a few days ago...let me know when your stuff it up cuz I told my kids it looks like your house is gonna rock and they are bugging me to go see it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome work SK did you use just laytex or put like paper in it for texture I love all the wrinkles!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bravo, man! Bravo! I wish you lived closer to MA so you could teach us some of your latex methods at the MA Make and Takes. You have a really great technique.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Debbie, I believe we are going to start setting things up on the 25th. I'm planning on everything being up during the day, but I will be bringing in a majority of the props at 9pm. Saturday, the whole display will be being moved to the back yard (i think) for our party, then it will all be going back out on sunday morning.
I'll let you know when its all up tho

Mike, it's latex and cotton, same as corpsing, just more cotton, and a final coat of latex painted on after to dull out the texture of the cotton.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Bravo, man! Bravo! I wish you lived closer to MA so you could teach us some of your latex methods at the MA Make and Takes. You have a really great technique.


Me too, that would be sweet! maybe one of these years I'll have to make a road trip.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, is she UGLY! You did a really great job. I am so impressed.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that turned out great!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She definitely looks her best under natural light, and I bet she'd shine under candlelight

A prop to be proud of, SK!


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

She looks amazing--great job! I love seeing the transformation and hearing all the tips. I guess it's just as well you didn't have a live witch this year--now you have a fantastic prop! Thanks for sharing!


----------

